# Mellow tones on a yellow Les Paul



## wyldelife (Nov 24, 2021)

After watching some episodes of Homeskoolin with Tom Bukovac, I discovered this chord. It’s the one I’m using at the C position in this jam.
In the process of trying to make it fit in various situations, I came up with this progression.
Using my Gibson Les Paul Special into my Line 6 HX Stomp.

Would love to hear what you think!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

So nice I listened twice. Reminds me of a Jeff Buckley meets Dire Straits vibe. Love Uncle Larry too.


----------



## wyldelife (Nov 24, 2021)

leftysg said:


> So nice I listened twice. Reminds me of a Jeff Buckley meets Dire Straits vibe. Love Uncle Larry too.


Thank you so much! He used this chord in his Paul David solo contribution!


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Gawd, don't ya just love P90's into the right amp? (not to mention the spectacular playing - nice job!)


----------



## wyldelife (Nov 24, 2021)

Thank you so much! P90s are amazing pickups that everyone should try!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Swervin55 said:


> Gawd, don't ya just love P90's into the right amp? (not to mention the spectacular playing - nice job!)


i thought the same thing… P90 pleasures.

@wyldelife nice playing of the harmonics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

You're hired! lol...

Nice playing.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

You are probably one of the top or possibly the top talented player I've seen perform within the forums of this website. I don't know if you currently make a living as a touring musician but,... you should be in my opinion.There would be plenty of work as a session player with local studios in my part of the world,... including mine if you lived here. Clients are always looking for some of high calibre musicianship to enhance their songs to help bring them to the next level of professionalism,... sounds like you have the goods to deliver.

I've checked out your other videos and it is clear that you are well versed in many genres of music. Have you released any original works?,... singles or entire records? Would be very interested in hearing them if you have.


----------

